# check out pomona raceway....



## tunerspeed (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey just checked out the pomona raceway and its awesome...
http://www.pomonaraceway.com/index.html
Next event 10.22 - 10.23


----------



## importroller (Jan 22, 2005)

is the track closed for the rest of the year?


----------

